# Bioluminescencia Portugal



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jul 2020 às 14:04)

Evento presenciado ontem na praia da memória.






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2020 às 15:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Evento presenciado ontem na praia da memória.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se quiseres podes publicar no tópico que já existe há muito tempo, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/vaga-lumes-de-portugal.2213/pagina-30#post-794547


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jul 2020 às 18:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Se quiseres podes publicar no tópico que já existe há muito tempo, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/vaga-lumes-de-portugal.2213/pagina-30#post-794547


Desculpa a minha ignorância mas isto não se trata de pirilampos isto é no mar.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2020 às 18:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância mas isto não se trata de pirilampos isto é no mar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Eu é que tenho de pedir desculpa, pois não li correctamente o título, que antecede á tua foto, ainda bem que me chamas-te á atenção.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2020 às 18:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância mas isto não se trata de pirilampos isto é no mar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Pois, mas esse tópico aborda a bioluminescência como um todo.

Eu já tentei mudar o título, mas não me foi possível.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2020 às 18:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Evento presenciado ontem na praia da memória.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em princípio, tratam-se de dinoflagelados luminosos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jul 2020 às 19:32)

belem disse:


> Em princípio, tratam-se de dinoflagelados luminosos.


Foi brutal durante várias horas a casa onda acontecia isto.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jul 2020 às 21:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Evento presenciado ontem na praia da memória.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não fazia ideia que isto também acontecia nas praias do Norte!  Será que ainda andam por lá hoje?


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2020 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Não fazia ideia que isto também acontecia nas praias do Norte!  Será que ainda andam por lá hoje?



Em princípio sim, deverão estar por lá hoje e nos próximos dias (e noites) também.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jul 2020 às 23:23)

belem disse:


> Em princípio sim, deverão estar por lá hoje e nos próximos dias (e noites) também.


Não estavam... acabei de vir de lá  Estava bastante vento, não sei se influenciará.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jul 2020 às 00:40)

Fica aqui outra foto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2020 às 08:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Não estavam... acabei de vir de lá  Estava bastante vento, não sei se influenciará.



É realmente estranho.

Onde costumo de ver esse fenómeno, aqui perto, até é muito rara a vez, em que vou lá e não vejo nada.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jul 2020 às 13:25)

belem disse:


> É realmente estranho.
> 
> Onde costumo de ver esse fenómeno, aqui perto, até é muito rara a vez, em que vou lá e não vejo nada.


Deve ser menos frequente cá por cima então; tanta vez que já estive na praia à noite e nunca vi nada.


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2020 às 14:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Deve ser menos frequente cá por cima então; tanta vez que já estive na praia à noite e nunca vi nada.



É possível.
Por vezes, basta uma mudança na temperatura ou na direção do vento e da corrente, para o fenómeno deixar de ser expressivo.

Mas com sorte e atenção redobrada, por vezes, nas poças deixadas pela maré e mesmo até na areia molhada junto ao mar, se podem ver várias pequenas luzes a piscar.
Por vezes, basta um toque na água, para provocar uma reação luminosa.
Por vezes algumas luzes, mantêm-se acesas e poderão estar a ser produzidas por diferentes seres bioluminescentes.
Como tal acontece de forma menos concentrada, do que o fenómeno reportado pelo Charlie, nem sempre é fácil de detetar (pelo menos à primeira vista).

Junto a Carcavelos e à Parede (mesmo com alguma poluição luminosa da zona metropolitana de Lisboa), nas partes mais escuras de algumas praias, é possível de observar dinoflagelados, fitoplancton e alguns ofiurídeos a produzir luz. No ano passado, aconteceu o fenómeno da maré luminosa nesta região e estendeu-se mais partes da costa ocidental.
Claro que certamente, mais espécies deverão produzir luz nas zonas costeiras (e ainda muito mais, no alto mar), mas tal nem sempre está ao alcance das pessoas para poder ser observado.

Por vezes, as rias e as lagoas, oferecem boas condições para estes fenómenos (a nível de temperatura, correntes, salinidade e nutrientes).
Tem sido neste tipo de locais, que tenho observado regularmente este género de atividade.
Uma zona no Norte, que poderá ter alguma atividade mais regular destas espécies luminosas, é a Ria de Aveiro (mas sempre mais junto ao mar (normalmente nunca a mais de 5 kms)).


----------

